# 9019 miles



## NeilYeag (Sep 28, 2018)

Thailand to Texas, this one on the way:
O1 steel, 185 mm overall, 35mm blade width. Nickel silver and black G10 liners. Nickel silver corby's, stainless pin and lanyard tube. Paracord lanyard with titanium bead. Black sheath-cowhide lined with pigskin, and a dangler carry.
Wood: Spalted Stabilize Beech from @sleevecc

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 11 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 28, 2018)

Very Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 28, 2018)

Prettiest Beach wood I've seen! Impeccable knife! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 28, 2018)

Nicely done! I like the beefy handle on it... seems like it would fit well in the hand.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 28, 2018)

Beautiful knife! I think you mistyped the length though, maybe left out a decimal point? Is that some sort of stingray skin the knife is laid out on?


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 30, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful knife! I think you mistyped the length though, maybe left out a decimal point? Is that some sort of stingray skin the knife is laid out on?



Barry, just checking on you imperial measurement guys to see if you are paying attention. Yep I meant 185mm, or about 7 1/4". 185 cm is 72.83"!!! Wow.

Yes the brown one is sanded and dyed and the black one is natural finish and dyed.

Neil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 30, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Prettiest Beach wood I've seen! Impeccable knife! Chuck



Lot of "surprises" in working on these scales. Small voids appearing out of no where. I bought some of that thick black CA glue from Starbond. Wow the stuff really comes in handy for stuff like this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 30, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done! I like the beefy handle on it... seems like it would fit well in the hand.



I think so, I size to fit my large size hand and it seems perfect. This one is a little "chunkier" because of the addition of the nickel silver liners which adds some dimension.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 4, 2018)

Very nice Neil!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 7, 2018)

Very cool neil. Great to see some of your work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 8, 2018)

Great to see more of your work, Neil! Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

